# Fritz Box 7390 Dsl geht aber kein Telefon



## The_Burgerking (2. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte hier nur mal kurz meine erfahrung mit der Fritzbox 7390 berichten, da man "siehe google.de" viele Leute finden kann, die mit dem ding keine Telefon funktionfähig angeschlossen kriegen.
Mit anderen Worten die können mit dem Ding Surfen aber es geht kein Telefon, wenn man eine Vodafone Anschluss ist, dann kann ich nur den Rat geben das man es mit der Arcor bzw. Vodafone Starterbox Probieren sollte, das mit einem Handelsüblcihe Splitter bei mir auch nicht ging.
Allerdings mit der Starterbox, und die kann mann günstig bei E-bay ersteigern.
Ich habe das nur mal hier reingeschrieben da 1. Ich habe mich mit dem ding auch die ganze Nacht rumgeschlagen das Telefon zum laufen zu bringen, und 2 mann findet im Internet viele mit diesem Problem, aber keiner hat dazu ne Lösung die glauben immer nur das das ding falsch verkabelt ist, aber das ist ja eigentlich nicht sooo Schwer.
Also ich kann das ding nur empfehlen.
Und dieser hinweis soll nur für all die dienen die sich gerad eine Fritzbox gekauft haben, und es genau so wie ich und andere Probiert haben, das Ding zum Laufen zu bringen Evtl. hilft das ja was.
Und wer mit genau dem ding und diversen  Multiplayer Spielen bzw. Programme Probleme hat On line zu kommen, der soll erst mal Probieren die Softwarefirewall zu deaktivieren, dann sollte es gehen .
Das war bei mir auch der Fall mit diesem Gerät das ich nix Online Zocken konnte, bzw. keine Programme Updates gezogen haben, lag an der Softwarefirewall der Internet Suite, da ich mal gehört hab das mann eine Hardwarefirewall zum Schutz für Angriffe für Aussen nehmen soll, und eine Softwarefirewall zum Schutz vor Programmen die nach hause Telefonieren wollen.
Wer solch ein Problem hat mit der Fritzbox 7390 dem hoffe ich geholfen zu haben, und evtl. findet er diesen Beitrag hier ja. 
Mir geht es wie gesagt nur darum das viele das selbe Problem hatten, siehe Fritzbox Telefon, bzw. keine Server Black Ops. Und ich verlange auch keine Antwort wenn jemand ein Problem dann kann ich aber auf jeden fall versuchen zu helfen, ich habe hier ja auch ein Postfach ( seit 1995 erfahrener benutzer) . Einen schönen Tag


----------



## Marauder (2. Februar 2011)

Aha...

Gelesen und kein Wort verstanden. 
Die Fritzbox FON 7270 funktioniert übrigens prima als DECT-Basisstation mit dem Provider Hansenet/Alice...


----------

